# Other Pythons > Morelia >  Bredli x Jungle Carpet breeding?

## RideRed12

Just wondering if its been done, I've done some google searches and havent found anything. If anyone has heard of any actually produced I would like to know. My bredli has a few years before she will be breeding but I am still curious. 

Thanks!

----------


## jsmorphs2

Here is a video from Ben Siegel. Didn't specify what type of carpet it was crossed with though.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jssOj...eature=related

----------


## gman8585

I'm sure it has

----------


## redstormlax12

Hybrids of all subspecies are common and easy to achieve. Even in the wild hybrids have been well documented between subspecies that had overlapping home ranges. Granted M. s. bredli and M. s. cheynei inhabit very different areas, in captivity interbreeding can be pretty easy.

----------


## Lucas339

it has been done.  results are muddy looking jungles.

----------

